# snoring... and in new fun times probably sleep apnea



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

So snoring has been a low grade issue for a while. I have been able to nudge him to roll over. That often takes care of it until I fall back asleep. But if he is spooning me, he snores DIRECTLY into my ear. No spooning?? Well in recent nights, he has been showing signs of sleep apnea. After getting over the initial terror, it is just plain a real drag to sleep (not) with. Sleep apnea will not be solved over night. In the meantime, anyone have any tips that can allow us to sleep together so he does not have to sleep on the couch?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Earplugs for you

Breathe Right nasal strips for him.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

First I have no experience with sleep apnea but I did snore. Two things helped me, losing a lot of weight and taking a Claritin every day all year (doc said that regular Claritin was OK to take daily but not Claritin-D).


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Consult with a sleep expert and have him do a sleep study if they recommend it. If it is truly apnea, then you want to tackle it sooner rather than later!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I have bruxism, which is teeth grinding.

I bought an anti-bruxism teeth guard and the snoring has decreased, too.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> So snoring has been a low grade issue for a while. I have been able to nudge him to roll over. That often takes care of it until I fall back asleep. But if he is spooning me, he snores DIRECTLY into my ear. No spooning?? Well in recent nights, he has been showing signs of sleep apnea. After getting over the initial terror, it is just plain a real drag to sleep (not) with. Sleep apnea will not be solved over night. In the meantime, anyone have any tips that can allow us to sleep together so he does not have to sleep on the couch?


Real Estate does this, too (not concerned about sleep apnea, though... not yet, anyway), and I have the exact same problem when we are spooning. It makes it hard for me to get a good night's rest when I'm at his place. I'm going to get earplugs.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> . In the meantime, anyone have any tips that can allow us to sleep together so he does not have to sleep on the couch?


Yes. My wife snores most nights and to resolve this issue, I use silicon earplugs (a box of 12 lasts about a month and costs $4) and an air purifier to create enough white noise. Both together allow me to not hear any snoring.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

This is our regular life. My H snores so loud he can wake up the neighbors. 

I have a high powered fan in our room that is very loud, we sleep with that on to try to drown out the sound. 

I also keep headphones connected to my phone on the night stand, and if it's really bad, I put them on and play a white noise app directly into my ear. 

I take OTC sleeping meds to sleep at night. As long as I can fall asleep before he does, it doesn't seem like it wakes me as much. Sometimes they only work for the first half of the night, so I take another dose if I wake up in the middle of the night. 

We took the memory foam topper off of our mattress so that the mattress is more firm. That helps decrease the snoring. 

My H needs to lose at least 50 lbs, and probably also needs a CPAP machine, but we know many people who use the CPAP machine and all have given it up eventually because it just makes their sleeping miserable. 

Worst case, he goes to the couch and I will shut my bedroom door and the kids bedroom doors to try to shield us from the noise. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. He is definitely going to get checked up. I will try the ear plugs in the meantime. I am not sure why that did not occur to me. The strips never helped much. Anyway, thanks guys.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

In kids enlarged tonsils/adenoids can cause snoring. I'm not sure about adults.


----------

